# Group seeking players in West Volusia/Seminole Area of FL



## Bamphalas (Aug 6, 2002)

We're looking to start up our gaming again but have just been trying to gather up the necessary players. We currently have four gamers, and would like to add up to four more.  We try to keep our games limited to the D20 system (whether D&D or other).  We find it makes it easy to transition between campaigns if we don't have to switch gears everytime. 
I live in Deltona, and that's where we'll play when I'm running the game.  The other GM lives in Sanford, and we play there when he runs games.  Our next campaign plans on being a 3rd Edition D&D game.  However, he just bought CoC, and I intend on buying the Farscape RPG as soon as AEG releases it, so we may be starting those up.  We normally play every other Sunday.  We are also open to another GM-oriented player who may be interested in running another style of D20 game.
Our group currently consists of 2 males and 2 females, ages ranging from 21-34.  You must be 18+, non-allergic to pets (both GMs have them), and non-smoking preferred.
If anyone is interested, reply here and/or send me an email.


----------



## Green Knight (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm a bit ignorant when it comes to Florida geography, but I'm guessing West Volusia is PRETTY far from Miami. Am I right? 

EDIT: Just checked a map and noticed Deltona to be a bit north of Orlando, so yeah, it's pretty far. Oh well. Nevermind.


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 11, 2002)

*bump*

*bump* 

The Farscape RPG should be reaching me soon (already placed the order).  We're also getting together for Halloween to play CoC.


----------



## Lalato (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm in downtown Orlando, if you're still looking for a player.

I'm 32 and have played for several years.  I haven't played any d20 based games (just bought the 3E players handbook and dm's guide).

--sam

p.s.  not allergic to animals... and don't smoke.


----------

